# View from my room



## Colin C (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, my name is Colin and I have been on this board for many years under the handle 'ghettopieninja' but have decided to retire that username and start fresh. I haven't posted any pictures of my current collection or setups in quite some time so I am remedying that with my first post.

This 30 gal currently houses just two lone frogs, a female Huallaga Canyon trivitatta and a male Atelopus hoogmoedi









































This is 20 gal long houses a 1.2 group of hahneli

























30 gal vert 'almost' Peruvian biotope (all the plants are Peruvian natives except for the Neo in the back) that contains a 1.2 group of Iquitos amazonica
































(only picture I could get of them)

and finally another 30 gal vert with my 1.2 group of Hyalinobatrachium valerioi (check out this thread for some information on their breeding activity )


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

WOW!!!!
these tanks are amazing! really cool frogs too!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i really like the 30 gal with the trivittata and atelopus. It looks very natural. Plant list please?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Collin your vivs are looking great! Really liking all that growth in them. Time to update that flickr of yours.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

FANTASTIC! In the 1st 30 gal, is that a Marcgravia or Ficus growing on the rocks?
Love that trivi!!! Beautiful frog.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

frogparty said:


> FANTASTIC! In the 1st 30 gal, is that a Marcgravia or Ficus growing on the rocks?
> Love that trivi!!! Beautiful frog.


i don't know what it is, but i'd certainly like some


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Epic vivs!

Adam


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Colin C said:


> 30 gal vert 'almost' Peruvian biotope (all the plants are Peruvian natives except for the Neo in the back) that contains a 1.2 group of Iquitos amazonica


What is the plant in this pic?

-Josh


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

I believe it is philodendron squamiferum

I absolutely love the first tank, those fake rocks are incredible.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

20 gal long houses a 1.2 group of hahneli the first pic close up of the frog what type of trailing plant is that. i got one years back but never knew what it was.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

incredible vivariums. You've got MAD skills in the plant department!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Your vivariums are gorgeous Colin!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Gnarly said:


> Your vivariums are gorgeous Colin!


I will sooo second that ....And who has some of that philodendron squamiferum????


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

That first 30 gallon looks awesome, and I love the flashmarks on those hahneli! Thanks for posting pictures of the glass frog and their tank too.
Bryan


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Colin, you've got quite an amazing view from your room! Absolutely Stunning vivariums!


----------



## Colin C (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the complements everyone, in response to your questions...

Here is a list of plants in the first 30 gal:
Monocostus uniflorus
Monstera dobsoniana
NOID mini philodendron
NOID philodendron
Peperomia serpens 'Tarapota'
Marcgravia sp
Ficus sp. 'Panama' 
NOID Episcia
Taxiphyllum barbieri
Vesicularia montagnei



JoshsDragonz said:


> What is the plant in this pic?
> 
> -Josh


Yes this is Philodendron squamiferum, can't get enough of this plant



frogparty said:


> FANTASTIC! In the 1st 30 gal, is that a Marcgravia or Ficus growing on the rocks?
> Love that trivi!!! Beautiful frog.


That growth on the rock is Marcgravia



pa.walt said:


> 20 gal long houses a 1.2 group of hahneli the first pic close up of the frog what type of trailing plant is that. i got one years back but never knew what it was.


That is Peperomia serpens 'Tarapota'


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice looking vivs!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I liked the name ghettopieninja... lol.
Anyway, lovely vivs! I'm really diggin the 'almost' peruvian tank... and the Philodendron squamiferum is AWESOME!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I absolutely love your 30g tank, super awesome!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I love the tanks.

One question....why do the misting nozzles on top of enclosure look bent?


----------



## Colin C (Jun 27, 2011)

mydumname said:


> I love the tanks.
> 
> One question....why do the misting nozzles on top of enclosure look bent?


They are jointed so you can bend and position them to mist specific areas


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

At the top of the tank....not inside the tank. They looked angled... didn't know if the hole is too big or what?


----------

